# MSPaint your Day



## Dyluck (Aug 13, 2008)

ITT we draw our days using MSPaint.

That means you can make ONE DRAWING per day. Don't be spamming up my thread.







This is my day, every day.

Your turn, ready go.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Aug 14, 2008)

JAK3ST3RB said:


>



that is incredibly awesome


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 16, 2008)

Bump.
Oops I used photoshop. Sue me.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Love Queensryche.


----------



## Aden (Aug 16, 2008)

Frig, this is an awesome thread and it should never die. I'll break out the tablet when something exciting happens.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Frig, this is an awesome thread and it should never die. I'll break out the tablet when something exciting happens.



You can tell it's a good thread because it wasn't made by some newfag who barely speaks English. 8)


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## King Gourd (Aug 16, 2008)

I love MS paint......and seriously no fucking pictures!!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 16, 2008)

Yay


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You can tell it's a good thread because it wasn't made by some newfag who barely speaks English. 8)



Agreed.

If I had a tablet, I'd join, but I'm poor.


----------



## JerJer (Aug 16, 2008)

My Day sorta.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If I had a tablet, I'd join, but I'm poor.



Use a mouse. It's MSPaint, there's no way to draw badly in MSPaint. <3


----------



## JerJer (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Use a mouse. It's MSPaint, there's no way to draw badly in MSPaint. <3



Oh so true


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 16, 2008)

My *awesome* hair!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Use a mouse. It's MSPaint, there's no way to draw badly in MSPaint. <3



Convincing argument, but I draw REALLY badly...But alas, you want a mind-rapingly bad picture, you got it. I shall show you the meaning of fail.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Convincing argument, but I draw REALLY badly...But alas, you want a mind-rapingly bad picture, you got it. I shall show you the meaning of fail.



Bring it on. I've seen goatse.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bring it on. I've seen goatse.



Ok, it mightn't shock you compared to THAT.. but it will be bad.

EDIT:






Fuck yeah, stick violence.. I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

You shot people today?

Almost as good as what I did.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You shot people today?
> 
> Almost as good as what I did.



Almost.

Its a tough life being a hitman.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

I know, tell me about it. :roll:


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know, tell me about it. :roll:



Yeah, the pay is good, but the amount you have to do almost makes it not worthwhile.

Especially when the person who gives you the contact doesn't give proper information, and expects you to find out about them yourself... I hate that.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 16, 2008)

seeing the size of the 2 dead ones your just a pedo that killed 2 kids after rape. talkin about proper info huh >>


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

They're not small... they're just really far away. 8)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> They're not small... they're just really far away. 8)



That and my mouse got attacked by my dog... (seriously)


----------



## Monak (Aug 16, 2008)

MY DAY





It would seem I became a very skinny , very angry black man.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 16, 2008)

wolfclaw said:


> My Day sorta.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/Teran/MSPaintingday.png?t=1218867284[img][/QUOTE]
> So far, you're winning for the best day, even if only because you had King Harkinian in your house. <(n_n)>


----------



## Marodi (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Bring it on. I've seen goatse.


Hahahahhahaha


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

I went shopping today.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 19, 2008)

I had school today.


----------



## Gorgy (Aug 19, 2008)

lol @ stickers.






Not so good at mouse art.


----------



## yak (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is a refreshing change. It must be stickied and contributed do.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 19, 2008)

yak said:


> This thread is a refreshing change. It must be stickied and contributed do.



Thank you! I'm glad that everyone likes my thread so much. 8)


----------



## Magikian (Aug 19, 2008)

HOKAI






A proper day this time.

(And yes, I did stomp a baby.)


----------



## Monak (Aug 19, 2008)

couple hours sleep in the past 48 hours and finally finished a couple of commissions so I figured I would share my day.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Arc (Aug 20, 2008)

I would participate in this, just because David started it.

But I only could draw myself failing at paint today and since I failed there is no drawing.


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 20, 2008)

what is wrong with me?
the person with the top hat and monicle smoking the pipe is magikian.


----------



## Krystalynn (Aug 20, 2008)

Drawing... some hand thing holding a stone bursting out of the ground? In MSPaint with a mouse. Think that's a monk and some sort of gravestone behind there. Dunno. That was more or less the highlight of my day.


----------



## Syz (Aug 20, 2008)

Lots of TF2, oh and packing for school.


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 20, 2008)

My day can be summed up in two panels.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, behold my crappy MS skills. I NEED A TABLET!






And this had to be done.  @Stickers


----------



## Jarz (Aug 21, 2008)

Here goes nothing


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 21, 2008)

In reality, when I speak, I often speak like Lewis Caroll;quiet, or stammering, or not making much sense at all, or making alot of sense, but not being understood by my peers due to how advanced the words and syntax of my argument, or speech, or comment was.


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 22, 2008)

So far..


----------



## Jonnaius (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm so..ronery, so ronery....


----------



## Tagwyn (Aug 22, 2008)

I drew another one....  For the hell of it.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2008)

My day went well.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 22, 2008)

My most boring day of summer....


----------



## WesternDragon (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2008)

Trying to get some support conversations so I can 100% Fire Emblem 7. Fun.


----------



## Grimfang (Aug 23, 2008)

Here's another.







I should be packing..


----------



## net-cat (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Kitosoma (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2008)

Pretty much the only thing of interest I did today..


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

I was totally bashing those spammers before you even got there, you whore.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 24, 2008)

I helped, did I? :O


----------



## Huey (Aug 24, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:


> I helped, did I? :O



Hi Easog =)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

You got the last word, ya punk. :-*


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi Huey.



David M. Awesome said:


> You got the last word, ya punk. :-*



Oh, so I did. Yay me.


----------



## Uro (Aug 24, 2008)

My day consists of yelling at mexicans.


----------



## Cero (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was totally bashing those spammers before you even got there, you whore.


oi I finished them off though! Other than Easog getting the last word... -.-'
And by my twisted fucked up logic that means you helped


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll kill you.


----------



## Dexiro (Aug 24, 2008)

the highlight of my day


----------



## Takun (Aug 24, 2008)

;_; Still miss my cat.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> ;_; Still miss my cat.



Fix'd. <3


----------



## KillerFreya (Aug 24, 2008)

Went to a farm with mom and picked berries. They have goats there, and I fricking love goats.
Y'know, for someone who is 19, I can't help but act like a little kid about some things. Like goats.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice goat drawing.


----------



## KillerFreya (Aug 24, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Nice goat drawing.


 
Thank you. :3


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 25, 2008)

Forums. FPS. Food. Fap.


----------



## Monak (Aug 25, 2008)

LizardKing you nailed the four Fs


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2008)

-Arc uses effort-






-It's kinda effective-

Fact: I need a tablet.


----------



## PuppyCopOffical (Aug 25, 2008)

No Tablet. All Mouse.
And me and my friend played catch. >w>


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 25, 2008)

Arc, your self portrait is totally cute. X3

Insert blathering about what artistic movement it reminds me of here.


----------



## Signify (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2008)

Bad day. Very bad day.


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow...and all that was with a dicking tablet...pathetic...


----------



## scarei_crow (Aug 27, 2008)

KillerFreya said:


> Went to a farm with mom and picked berries. They have goats there, and I fricking love goats.
> Y'know, for someone who is 19, I can't help but act like a little kid about some things. Like goats.





LizardKing said:


> Forums. FPS. Food. Fap.


KillerFreya, you win the goat and pose award, and Lizardking, you win the food and fap expression award.


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

just a really boring day


----------



## Bambi (Aug 28, 2008)

*UmchUmchUmch*

Dexterity for Jumpen!


----------



## Archery (Aug 29, 2008)

I came home from college for the Laborday weekend. x)  YAY!

Sorry it's so light. xD I'm just use to doodling like that


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

went to see rocky horror picture show with a friend.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 31, 2008)

Watched Jurassic Park and a Sci-Fi Channel movie called Raptor with my friends tonight. I kept making jokes about dinosaurs raping things during Jurassic Park, and it got worse when Raptor came on because the raptors kept killing people while they were bending over or doing something silly. Plus the special effects were terrible, so when they raptors were eating people it just looked like they were raping them.

The final joke ended up being, "Raptor Rape: One rapes, the other watches," after when the hunter got killed in Jurassic Park and the one raptor just fucking watches him get the shit raped out of him. 8)


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 1, 2008)

kennywood


----------



## Jonnaius (Sep 1, 2008)

I like killerfreya's goat. It makes me feel tingly...


----------



## Steele (Sep 6, 2008)

Yesterday, but I didn't get home 'til late.


----------



## Camisado (Sep 7, 2008)

*Yes... I'm that amazing.  Just look at the detail I so intricately etched into his muzzle!*


----------



## Seratuhl (Sep 13, 2008)

TIMOTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEI.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 13, 2008)

YES. IT IS TRUE. 


...


...







GODDAMN IT. I couldn't help it, he's so sexy. 
but yes. I did watch that movie today. such was my day.


----------



## KillerFreya (Sep 13, 2008)

WHY AM I SO FAT AND LAZY

I wanted to go to Allaire State Park, which is an absolutely gorgeous state park in New Jersey(anyone who says NJ is ugly can kiss my fat ass), BUT I FELL ASLEEP AND FAILED

Also, that 12 pm should be in the panel before the one it's actually in. I made a mis-steak.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 15, 2008)

KillerFreya said:


> Went to a farm with mom and picked berries. They have goats there, and I fricking love goats.
> Y'know, for someone who is 19, I can't help but act like a little kid about some things. Like goats.


I love you!
=O


----------



## SerFox (Sep 15, 2008)

This is today in general, each picture consiting of somehting weird that happened today.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 15, 2008)

It doubles as a filler comic.


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 15, 2008)

heheheheh

i MSPainted this with text
hehehehe


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 17, 2008)

It's been a while.










It's far more impressive in real life. 31 layers of god damn cardboard.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 18, 2008)

Awesome =O

what now? will you burn it?


----------



## Mirka (Sep 18, 2008)

My day so far:

Woken up with a text to go to Breakfast
Goes to breakfast
Goes to the mall
Waits for it to open
Buys a new jacket cause my friend said it looks good
Got home
Lurking the internet since.


----------



## HumanLombax (Sep 18, 2008)

David....Thats Frickin awesome


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 18, 2008)

Jarz said:


> Awesome =O
> 
> what now? will you burn it?



Why would I burn a magnificent work of art that I spent over a dozen hours creating?



HumanLombax said:


> David....Thats Frickin awesome



Thanks. 8)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 18, 2008)

Aaaaand here's one for today.


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 18, 2008)

Just made this.

this pretty much shows my level of boredom.

and yess i do look like that when i'm bored and looking at furry porn.


----------



## Jarz (Sep 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why would I burn a magnificent work of art that I spent over a dozen hours creating?



why do you want it laying around everywhere?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 19, 2008)

Jarz said:


> David M. Awesome said:
> 
> 
> > Why would I burn a magnificent work of art that I spent over a dozen hours creating?
> ...


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a picture at one point, but I seem to have lost it. This thread needs more activity.


----------



## Cero (Sep 29, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Aaaaand here's one for today.


I lol'd hard at "CLEARLY THE ANSWER IS PENIS!"


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup yup


----------



## Cero (Sep 29, 2008)

My choir teacher wrote me and my friend Trav a note to get out of PE to sing in choir ^.^

whoops, wrong file...
ignore the attatchment

http://i123.photobucket.com/albums/o313/MmBScooter/colors_slot0.png is my day.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's been a while.



HOLY SHIT IT'S LIKE YOU GO TO MY ART SCHOOL O_O


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:


> HOLY SHIT IT'S LIKE YOU GO TO MY ART SCHOOL O_O



Hope you didn't pay too much for tuition because it's the exact same shit no matter where you go.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 30, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 30, 2008)

hillbilly guy said:


>



Fix'd.


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 30, 2008)

I feel the need to contribute to this when I get home to my tablet.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Sep 30, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Fix'd.


 
wow i have know idea how you did that i have been trying to fix it sence i posted it, ..... dam i suck


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 7, 2008)

bitches! my portfolio was passed at two art schools. my teachers can kiss my furry raccoon ass. I'm not listening to them.


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 8, 2008)

i love you Mr. Awesome sir.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 8, 2008)

is david getting boners in this thread



*boner*


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 8, 2008)

wat


----------



## X (Oct 8, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Aaaaand here's one for today.



reminds me of Tuesday, two girls and a homo guy talking about penises in the upstairs part of the college library. then they switched the topic to something about a whale's dick, the guy being a "fucking slut" and an "elephant's hairy asshole".

brain damage still in effect


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 8, 2008)

Upload damn it


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 10, 2008)

not really, but i dream of it, those are children by the way.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Oct 10, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


>


That's what my day was like yesterday.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Gavrill (Oct 13, 2008)

scarei_crow said:


> not really, but i dream of it, those are children by the way.


This is adorable.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Oct 17, 2008)

THIS WAS MY DAY

Math, no lunch and friends would not share, some kids smoke laced weed THEY FOUND ON THE GROUND OUTSIDE OF THE SCHOOL, get rushed to the hospital, NOT TELLING WHAT IS IN THE OTHER PANEL and then my school bus driver is like HRRRRGHGHGHGHGH

LET'S LEARN WHAT HAPPENS WHEN A SCHOOL BUS DRIVES AT THE SPEED OF SOUND

OKAY

VHRRROOOOOMMMM*Death*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Oct 18, 2008)

This is my day so far!
(Cept dinner and Hellboy, they shall come later on today )


----------



## enchantedtoast (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## mrredfox (Oct 30, 2008)

:3 mouse drawing ftw lalalala


----------



## Arc (Nov 1, 2008)

I MSPainted my day while waiting for dinner, that's all.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

That tablet is hyuge!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted today.  Nothing else interesting will happen to me.










Don't forget to vote. :mrgreen:


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 4, 2008)

I voted a few days ago, the computer ballot is alot easier than the paper ballot. 
I didnt get a sticker. -_-


----------



## Xero108 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol @ David's comic.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't have shit on me

Also I'm too young to vote


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

Was your envelope by any chance partially covered in...

STICKERS!?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Was your envelope by any chance partially covered in...
> 
> STICKERS!?


=O

YES IT HAD ONE IN THE UPPER RIGHT CORNER


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

HOLY FUCKING CHRIST STICKERS


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

/text tool cheat


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Punch her. 

I probably would...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Punch her.
> 
> I probably would...



Ohhhhh I wish I could have =|


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 4, 2008)

That doesn't look like MSPaint mottled. :x


----------



## mottled.kitten (Nov 4, 2008)

You're right, I used Paint Shop Pro 8, but I've seen that other people cheated with different programs too ;P


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Relevant


----------



## Kushaba (Nov 5, 2008)

Giorgio Gabriel said:


> that is incredibly awesome


 i want some budah. give me some.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Kirbizard (Nov 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That doesn't look like MSPaint mottled. :x



Neither does this, so there. <(n_n)>


----------



## Tweek (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Vesuro (Nov 10, 2008)

Just about sums it up


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Nov 10, 2008)

man the lives of furries are boring as hell


----------



## Tweek (Nov 20, 2008)

The lives of people are boring as hell, too!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 20, 2008)

I have like three MSPaints to work on right now. :|


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 20, 2008)

Tweek said:


>



Sounds good.


----------



## Grimfang (Nov 20, 2008)

/unoriginal :3


----------



## scarei_crow (Nov 20, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> /unoriginal :3


luff it grim


----------



## X (Nov 20, 2008)

this. (actually happened last week.)


----------



## jmskitten04 (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## jmskitten04 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------

